

Is Object Oriented PHP worth more? - iateadonut

I have a question for a friend of mine.  His company is already profitable, providing the livelihoods of &#62; 10 US employees and several more overseas.<p>Right now, he's in the process of refactoring a bunch of code.  He's taking the current model, which is more or less procedural with a templating system, and moving it to a more MVC based design.<p>My question is, if he wants to sell the company at some point (software included, of course), will it be easier to sell if the software (which is based on PHP) is object-oriented?<p>I think it should be fine the way it is, except that some functions need to be split into smaller functions that separate into MVC (so some functions can be used throughout the site more readily), and are small enough for unit testing.  That would be the quickest easiest thing to do, but now is the time to rebuild based on an OO design if that will make the company worth more when it is time to sell it.<p>Anyone have any experience with this?
======
byoung2
I used to work at Internet Brands, and their business model involved buying
and migrating sites to a common platformand monetizing them. They were mostly
interested in the traffic and the content, and much to the chagrin of
developers like me, they didn't care what the code looked like. We got handed
sites in ASP classic, ColdFusion, Perl, and even 10,000 flat html files and
were told to rewrite them.

Later, while working as a dev at ClearChannel, I was part of a team of 3 devs
who converted RushLimbaugh.com from Communique (a self-contained Java CMS
complete with its own database) to an MVC framework based on Zend. They paid
Rush $400 million, and I'd estimate that the site rewrite was probably a
$30,000-$50,000 line item in that budget.

Don't bother fixing spaghetti PHP. Companies will pay for the traffic and
content, and not care if it is mvc because it can be rewritten very easily.

